# German Show line breeder recommendation please



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had my eyes on alta tollhaus but i havent gotten a response from Julie in over 2 months. I tried again, lets see..
But in the mean time anyone has any recommendations ? 
This would be my 5th german shepherd. I have always had working line dogs, but i am really looking for rich red and saddle back this time.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Out of curiosity why the switch from working to showline?
Sorry i wish i could help with a breeder


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

girardid said:


> Out of curiosity why the switch from working to showline?
> Sorry i wish i could help with a breeder


Lie: I would like to try something new.
Truth: Getting older, dont have enough in me anymore to raise a true working line. And i gotta be fair to my dog. :grin2:


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

LOL and here i am thinking i would get a knpv line dog once i got older haha


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit, PA


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

So far i have had positive conversation with 

Haus Brezel German Shepherds ? Top German Shepherd breeders with years of experience and passion for what we do (haus brezel: Toni)
NADARK9 German Shepherds - News (Nadar K9: Ash)

Both sounded great. will take recommendations here and keep you guys posted as well.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We have two from Misty Ridge in MD. We are very happy with them. Healthy, wonderful temperaments. We do IPO with them but don't plan on going past club level competition. The dogs might work that hard but we humans won't


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are near Michigan, two other kennels you might consider are Aus Gerstbrei
https://www.facebook.com/AusGerstbrei/

and von Nummer-Eins. https://www.facebook.com/nummereinsgsd/

They are both near Lansing, MI. I know the breeder of the first well and have spent time around a lot of her dogs. The second breeder I met at the Sieger show and was very impressed with the solid temperament of his dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If you are willing to go SE then head on down to Atlanta! 

von den Oher Tannen is a great kennel. I've met the owner and many of her dogs personally over the last few years. She did really well at the recent Sieger show too, number one kennel 2016!

von Lotta is another good kennel in the ATL area. 

Both Nadia (oher Tannen) and Yuliya (von Lotta) show and title their dogs and progeny according to the SV standards. 

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jeff Lund in Franklin, KY.

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, importer, show, obedience, schutzhund, protection, tracking, ring sport, agility, specialty, cl

Charlie Starr in Lexington, KY.

German Shepherds Kentucky


Both breeders train, show and title their dogs - completing the cycle.

Most listed above do the work and train/show/complete the title.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> If you are willing to go SE then head on down to Atlanta!
> 
> von Lotta is another good kennel in the ATL area.
> 
> Both Nadia (oher Tannen) and Yuliya (von Lotta) show and title their dogs and progeny according to the SV standards.


It doesn't show on her site but Yuliya - von Lotta - is expecting puppies to be born the end of May. The parents are Polina von Lotta and Netzer von Lotta.

Moms


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is Netzer. I knew Yuliya had some sables in her program.

According to the interwebs he is now at von rief. 

I'm a newb and he looks pretty fluffy in this pic, probably just bathed but he's more WL-ish in structure if not a bit heavier in bone? 

and...for the record, I don't mean any of the above in a negative way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Smithie86 said:


> Jeff Lund in Franklin, KY.
> 
> Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, importer, show, obedience, schutzhund, protection, tracking, ring sport, agility, specialty, cl
> 
> ...



Second these - know both breeders and people who have had their dogs

Lee


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

update: Talked to Sue from Sander-Haus. He was honest in saying that she cant guarantee what kinda pups will be because her dogs are young and not sure what they will produce. She wasnt comfortable sending them to competitive obedience home. Appreciate that


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that's a good looking sable !


dense under coat -- Netzer von Lotta


where does the sable come from?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Carmen, he was bred by Yuliya at von Lotta kennels here in GA.

edited....oops you mean the genetics. He's got von Arlett in the back. Maternal side - Happy is sable....



carmspack said:


> that's a good looking sable !
> 
> 
> dense under coat -- Netzer von Lotta
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy's pedigree: Happy vom Fichtenschlag


----------



## cgripp256 (Feb 7, 2016)

Linda Lundborg at Lundborg Land kennels in Perris, California. We have a pup from the Rondo and Quinnie "C" litter. He is 5 months now.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the dog from oher tannen. Talked to Nadia yesterday. 3500 + 450 shipping is more than I wanted to spend but let's see.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What is your general region?


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> What is your general region?


I suppose you are asking about location? I am from NJ. Willing to travel or ship.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Contacted a breeder. Wrote in detail about my background with GSD, goals with new dog, my current dog info.. etc etc. Asked if they would have any match for what i am looking for. 
Breeder replied back " We have several litters coming end of May. Deposit is $500, Price is going to be 2500 - 3500".. thats it! I didnt even ask about price. What do you guys think of such responses from breeder


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

neupane00 said:


> Contacted a breeder. Wrote in detail about my background with GSD, goals with new dog, my current dog info.. etc etc. Asked if they would have any match for what i am looking for.
> Breeder replied back " We have several litters coming end of May. Deposit is $500, Price is going to be 2500 - 3500".. thats it! I didnt even ask about price. What do you guys think of such responses from breeder


Way too much to spend on a puppy anyways....on to the next.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs.P said:


> Way too much to spend on a puppy anyways....on to the next.


I know.. but i really didnt care of the response.. am i crazy ?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

neupane00 said:


> I know.. but i really didnt care of the response.. am i crazy ?


No, you're not crazy. You need to develop a working-relationship with this person, hopefully throughout the whole lifetime of the dog. If you're not comfortable with the breeder's communication style, look elsewhere. If it were me, however, and I really liked the kennel, the sire and dam of the litter, and the dogs' accomplishments, I'd probably try to talk to the breeder on the phone or in person first to see if you get a better feel for them. Maybe they don't want to go into a lot of detail, or put a lot of effort into their response, until they know you're really interested. From posts that I've read on this site, it seems like a lot of people don't want to spend the money to get a dog from a reputable breeder, though $3500 does seem a bit high. Unfortunately, most of the WGSL breeders I contacted when I got Asher were charging between $2400 and $3000. Good luck in your search!


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

neupane00 said:


> I know.. but i really didnt care of the response.. am i crazy ?


I'm sure the good breeder's phone never stop ringing with people like us calling. With that said, I found that some STILL take the time to talk and are genuinely interested in helping you make the right GSD decision regardless if that ends up being them or someone else.

if you are willing to drive to MI, I'd suggest contacting Alta-Tollhaus. Alta-Tollhaus | Home of Awesome German Shepherd Dogs 

I spoke with Julie a few months back and she was great.. Use the search feature on this site and you'll find a decent amount of people sharing their experiences about them.  Good Luck.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

stepkau said:


> I'm sure the good breeder's phone never stop ringing with people like us calling. With that said, I found that some STILL take the time to talk and are genuinely interested in helping you make the right GSD decision regardless if that ends up being them or someone else.
> 
> if you are willing to drive to MI, I'd suggest contacting Alta-Tollhaus. Alta-Tollhaus | Home of Awesome German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> I spoke with Julie a few months back and she was great.. Use the search feature on this site and you'll find a decent amount of people sharing their experiences about them.  Good Luck.


I know.. heard lot of good stuff about alta tollhaus.. Look at my first post  now i gave up contacting her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well.......


NJ is a hike, but my friend and breeder here in Oklahoma has two females still available from her current litter. They will be 3 weeks today I think. She does not ship. 


My avatar is a puppy from this breeder. You can check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester OK. Most of her updates will be on her facebook page. 


I am very happy with Mayhem, she just completed the requirements for her GSDCA Performance Award of Merit and is the demo dog for my training business.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Contact Morton Goldfarb http://www.beechbrookkennel.com/
He is the director of the WUSV here in the states and owns Nino von Tronje. 2009 German Reserve Junghund Sieger, 2010 at 2 years of age and no offspring group: VA-11, 2011 with a small offspring group VA-5, 2012 VA-2 German Reserve Sieger, 2013 USCA VA-1 Sieger and High Protection Award 5-5, 2013 GSDCA Inaugural Sieger Show VA-1 Sieger. 
This dog is amazing and has a great temperament.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

neupane00 said:


> Contacted a breeder. Wrote in detail about my background with GSD, goals with new dog, my current dog info.. etc etc. Asked if they would have any match for what i am looking for.
> Breeder replied back " We have several litters coming end of May. Deposit is $500, Price is going to be 2500 - 3500".. thats it! I didnt even ask about price. What do you guys think of such responses from breeder



Indicates their priorities.......money


Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Caroline5 said:


> Contact Morton Goldfarb Beechbrook Kennel
> He is the director of the WUSV here in the states and owns Nino von Tronje. 2009 German Reserve Junghund Sieger, 2010 at 2 years of age and no offspring group: VA-11, 2011 with a small offspring group VA-5, 2012 VA-2 German Reserve Sieger, 2013 USCA VA-1 Sieger and High Protection Award 5-5, 2013 GSDCA Inaugural Sieger Show VA-1 Sieger.
> This dog is amazing and has a great temperament.


He is NOT the "Director of the WUSV here in the States".....he may well own an accomplished show dog - but there is no such THING as "Director of the WUSV" 

WUSV means "World Union of Schaferhund Verein" ----he may have been an officer of teh WDA or the GSDCA - but that is NOT what this represents the man to be. There is no such position here.


Lee


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually Dr Morton Goldfarb is WUSV Director for North America. The new leadership of the WUSV created regional directors.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> He is NOT the "Director of the WUSV here in the States".....he may well own an accomplished show dog - but there is no such THING as "Director of the WUSV"
> 
> WUSV means "World Union of Schaferhund Verein" ----he may have been an officer of teh WDA or the GSDCA - but that is NOT what this represents the man to be. There is no such position here.
> 
> ...



That is what Morton told me his position is. Director of the WUSV here in the states.


----------

